# Suggestions needed



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

Yesterday, a friend of mine gave me...yes gave...a Penn Squidder with spare spool. Documents in the box indicate that it is a Vintave 1956 model. This reel is really well made and I am impressed with the workmanship of fit and finish. 

Anyway, I am gonna use it for surf casting, but really eon;t want to mag this reel. I have a 155 that I've ordered an Aluminum spool for and that will be here soon. I will mag the 155, 

I was thinking about Fireline in 20-30 lb test or 17 lb test premium mono for the Squidder.. What would you folks spool up the Squidder with?


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

i'd use pink ande 25 w/ a 50 pound shocker


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

1956? and you want to fish with it? 
If the box and reel are mint don't fish with it. Put it in a trophy case. 
If you gonna fish with it go ahead and mag it and try and get a aluminum spool for it. This will improve and ease your cast. If you don't like it send it to me. 
20 lb test mono is good it will hold a ton of it.
Chapa


----------



## kinnakeettom (Sep 25, 2004)

which model 140 or 146?? 146 is still available and a kit to reduce size to a 140 is about 29 bucks from scott's. The narrow 140 is easier to cast and control that the 146. If it were me and it was a 140, in the case it would go and not be fished with.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*penn reel*

Ir;s a Penn 140...original box, combination tool, warranty card and spare spool. The thing is Mint condition and functions like a fine piece of machinery. There's a photo of it here:

http://www.noreast.com/discussion/ViewTopic.cfm?page=1&startrow=1&topic_ID=64361

It is an original 140 and as I said it is in Mint Condition. I've talked with guys who have used them and they say that it's a top notch reel to fish for stripers with, And a good reel for off the beach too.

I would keep it original though and would not mag it. I have a 155 that I'm gonna trick out for distance with aluminium spool and mags. The spool should be here soon.

Why would you folks not fish with it?

I'm pretty sure of the date as the catalog and parts list that was with the reel has the same price that is on the box...the box price is syggested retail printed on the label by Penn. I'm reasonnavly sure of the date as some of the photos in the catalog are dated, the latest date being september of '55. I figure that would put the catalog issue late 1955 more probably 1956. 

The reel has no cracks, dings , or other defects that would make it unusable. the takedown feature works like a charm and the reel doesn't have a bit of rust or corrosion inside or out.

jj-I've checked out e-bay and the 140's aren't going for that much money. Anyway, it was given to me by a friend and I have to Keeo it, I would however copy the manual for you if you have unterest in the research of sich things. 

What is the difference between the 140 and the 140L?


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

Saw your pic of the reel and it is very nice. Just put some backing on the plastic spool if you are going to use it.


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

*David*

I say fish the reel,just take reel good care of it.Wouldn't be suprised if that reel out fishes your other gear.I have gear that was given to me by some "old-timers" and that is the case with those.In Hawaii we call that having the "Mana".
As far as a 140L, I don't know a whole lot on squidders though Penns usually label there reels all the same.The "H"-high speed,"L"-light/aluminum spool,"W"-wide,"M"-metal spool,etc...Aloha!!


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Penn 140*

SamuraiI just checked the current Penn Lineup and I bekieve that you are right. The 140L comes with a lightweight aluminium spool and the phoro looks like my reel. 

http://www.pennreels.com/01_products/reels/conventional/08_special_purpose/generalpurpose/140l.htm

I'm going to fish with it without modifications. This reel has the best workmanship of the 4 penn reels that i own. I currently have a Penn Graphite spinning reel for fresh water, and for the saltwater lineup I have a Penn 155 that I;m going to trick out with sluminum spool and magnets for surf casting, a Penn 209 M mounted on a Penn Fathom Master Rod for charter boat fishing, and this one which I will use for charter boat and casting. By far this 140 is the smoothest. The others are nicem but thsi one reflects the old world craftsmanship that mad Penn famous. I'd like to see a new one and compare. Think I'll put about 50 yds of braided dacron backing on it and the rest with a premium 20 LB mono jsut to compare with the fireline that the 290 is spooled with. 

Thanks for the info. And I agree, correctly or not, that some gear has some built n Mojo when it has "experience" under it's belt. Boosts the confidence level for some reason.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

kinnakeettom said:


> which model 140 or 146?? 146 is still available and a kit to reduce size to a 140 is about 29 bucks from scott's. The narrow 140 is easier to cast and control that the 146. If it were me and it was a 140, in the case it would go and not be fished with.


the 146 is trhe narrow version i believe, not the 140


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

Keep in mind that since spools change so easily with Penns that some reels may not have original spool.I've noticed this alot on e-bay.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Penn 140*

Chris

Think you are correct regarding the 146. My vintage catalog lists the 140 on the same page as the 145 ....one model number away. The 145 has a smaller spool capacity. This catalog (#19 from 1855 / 56) does not list a 146 either in Available product or in the parts list in the back of the book.


Samurai

I have yet to purchase a used Penn from e-bay, but sispect that you're correct in this fact. I do see some reels with aluminium spools that did not come with them. I have a 155 that is NOT the takedown model listed in the above referenced catalog. Apparently it is a later model of the 155 and has a plastic spool. I just ordered an aluminium spool directly from penn that i'm sure was not offered originally. I believe that those earlier models had a metal spool or a plaxtic spool, but not an aluminium

wonder where there is a comprehensive book on the history of the Penn Model Line?


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

If you are going to mag the Penn 155 (Beachmaster) you should consider the fact it has bushings and not bearings. Bushings is easy to control in the cast especially with the plastic spool.


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

If you are going to mag the Penn 155 (Beachmaster) you should consider the fact it has bushings and not bearings. Bushings is easy to control in the cast especially with the plastic spool.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*155*

Storm
I ahve an aluminium spool coming for the 155. should be here tomorrow or saturday. I'll keep the plastic spool and see what happens . If I dont; like it I can always change it back. Wonder if anyvody makes a bearing conversion for the 155?


----------



## kinnakeettom (Sep 25, 2004)

chris storrs said:


> the 146 is trhe narrow version i believe, not the 140


I stand corrected,got my numbers mixed up.the 146 is indeed the narrow spool version. I dropped the squidders when the 900 mag series came out, and have been using them ever sense.


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

david123 said:


> Storm
> I ahve an aluminium spool coming for the 155. should be here tomorrow or saturday. I'll keep the plastic spool and see what happens . If I dont; like it I can always change it back. Wonder if anyvody makes a bearing conversion for the 155?


The 155 is a nice casting reel from what I have heard from friends. Another reel that you might want to check out is the Surfmaster 200. It has the one screw take apart like the squidder and there is a narrow spool reel #100. It has bushings like the 155.

Not sure how you can convert it to bearings on the 155. I would just leave it alone and use the reel. The current view is bushings does not get distance, but with bushings the spool is easily controlled. If you can control the spool then you will get distance.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*bearings v bushings*

Thanks for the advice. I'm done buying reels for now.....well except for the new 140L i'm bidding on at 99 cnets.....don't think i'll get it.....

Anyway, You're right I'm sure. But the word bearings came up....the wheels started turning. (No pun intended) I'm gonna try it out as is and then if needed will mag it, and probably that is as far as it will go. I'm not looking to set any records. Just looking to get some more distance off the beach. The forums online have been very helpful And I have a fondness for the old Penn reels. I think they are well made pieces of machinery and will last long after I'm gone provided they are cared for.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*damn....you had to say penn 200*

Now you went and did it.....Checked out e-bay.....the penn 200 is going for not a lot of miney...and it looks like a big aquidder without the selectable anto reverse......

now i'm gonna have to re think the whole...."not gonna buy another reel thing". 

Subscription to this board is gonna cost me money.......

so it goes!


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

david123 said:


> Now you went and did it.....Checked out e-bay.....the penn 200 is going for not a lot of miney...and it looks like a big aquidder without the selectable anto reverse......
> 
> now i'm gonna have to re think the whole...."not gonna buy another reel thing".
> 
> ...


How much are you looking to spend on a squidder? 

LOL but you will save money if you decide to get the 200  I have Penn 200 and it is nice casting reel. Don't use it much, but it is a gem to cast with the plastic spool. Maybe you might see mine on ebay  Seriously I have never used that reverse gizmo on the squidder. I would just try out the reels you have and find out if you prefer the bearing vs the bushings reel. Also, try it with the different spools. 

What kind of distance are you looking for?


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*the reel dilema*

Well......was looking and saw the squidder at an opening bid of 99 cents. I put in a max bid of 20 bucks, but I'm sure that it will go for more than that. It was an impulse thing and it's not for me anyway. It would be a gift for someone who had one and was stoldn. The stolen one was a 1950's vintage. I'll keep looking and pick one up at a yard sale or auction when i'm really ready.

As for the 200....I think I'd better go with what I have for now....new reel....then new rod.....it will cut into the travel budget since I live 2 hours from the shore here in Pa. 

As fopr distance, I tried out the squidder the other day and got about 80 yards with a rod that is NOT designed for casting. I mounted it on the longest casting rod i own and got about 70-80 yeards out of it. The rod was a Penn Fathom Master that usually holds the 209M That's respectable distance for what it is. I ahve a new Graphite casting rod on the way that is made for some weight and should get at least a hundred yards. Good for most situations, but I would like to increase my sistance to a hundred and fifty yards. I can always cast short, but would like to get beyond the breakers on a regular basis. I know I need to work on technique and time the body twist before i power the loaded rod. I'll get there, and then i suppose after that , I'll want to cast further. But for now 150 yds is the target.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*squidder*

That kit from scotts sounds like something I might like to check out. Without running afoul of protocol, where is he located?? Thanks...salt


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*scott's*

Think he was talking about Scott's bait and tackle down in Mystic Island NJ

Scott has a pretty extensive line of Penn Parts

http://www.scottsbt.com/catalog/store/index.aspx


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

There is no reason why you can not hit 150 yards with the 140 reel, when you match it up with a good surf rod. I think if I remember you were casting with 25# line and if you were to go down to 20# you will see an increase in distance. I have my 140 loaded with 20# and it seems to be the ideal pound test line for that reel.

Two hours from the surf? It is like me driving to Cabelas, because there isn't any good tackle shops around here


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*distance*

That's good to hear. I think it has some Pink Ande on it now...fairly heavy and old, and stiff. 

Seems like I can get better distance with the casters than with the spinning gear sometimes. 

The spinning gear is not very expensive stuff, so I really don't expect top notch performance out of it. It's just a means to an end.

Takes me about an hour and ten to get to Man Mecca in Hamburg.


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

david123 said:


> Seems like I can get better distance with the casters than with the spinning gear sometimes.


Post back when you hit 150 yards. Tight lines.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*thanks*

Storm

Thanks for the info in the PM and I'll let you know how I make out


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

IMHO put it away and leave it to your grandkids.. If the squiders were so great we would still be fishing with them and the truth is were not... Technology has come a long way since 1956 and there are reels on the market for 100 bucks that cast well out of the box.. Some love the old squiders some lothe them.. Personaly if they were the only conventional on the market I would still be throwing spinners.. They turned alot of people off conventional reels they were not easy to throw... JMHO ... JAM


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*nostalgia*

I know that there are better things out there now. But I have this one and It has value to me only because of who gave it to me. I'll use it , and eventually get something better, but for now, it goes on a rod. 

What are you using?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

525 Penn MAG...JAM


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*525*

what kind of distance can you get with it?


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

I like the new and the old. Old still cast and time in and time out it is dependable. New is easier to cast and some nice colorful sideplates.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*new v old*

I'm with you storm. Especially since I'm new to this Conventional casting thing. I've used spinners all my life and just recently started with teh conventional. I'm sure if i get the bug, I'll end up with a new 525 mag or something similar. 

I must say...I do like the feel of the squidder so far. Seems to be a well made produce, even at 50 years old.


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

It is a reel that if you can master will make the transition into the newer reels a piece of cake. Have fun with the reel and rinse it off after use. I have two squidders that have pitted for lack of rinsing.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

JAM said:


> IMHO put it away and leave it to your grandkids.. If the squiders were so great we would still be fishing with them and the truth is were not... Technology has come a long way since 1956 and there are reels on the market for 100 bucks that cast well out of the box.. Some love the old squiders some lothe them.. Personaly if they were the only conventional on the market I would still be throwing spinners.. They turned alot of people off conventional reels they were not easy to throw... JMHO ... JAM


I'm going to have to agree with JAM.
If it's in that good of condition and that old, I'd keep it some where safe and not in the surf. And if you start getting 150 yards with it, the retrieve is going to get old quick. Now about it's worth. Something of that age and with the original box and all will go for a lot more than just the run of the mill squidder on EBay. It all depends on how you describe it and the pictures you post. IMO, keep it. Get a SL30SH or a 525mag and compare them to the Squidder. Please don’t get me wrong I love the old Penn reels but they lack in performance. Though out the years I've fished with them all, from the 155 to the Jigmaster and if you’re going to trick any of them out I would recommend the Jigmaster. With a Newell kit or Accurate, it’s the better of the all purpose Penn reels. IMHO.
Here is a pic of mine.
Chapa
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/chapa/108_0828.jpg


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*collectables*

I'll take care of it guys...I promise


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

525 

what kind of distance can you get with it?

I am compentent with it..  

I believe that I could out throw a squider with a spinning reel though.. Put her away and cherish her.. The squider is a great fishing reel just not a distance king.. I believe the oppistite of storm though.. It (the squider) will make you develop bad habbits like thumbing the spool which is not nessary @ all with the reels of the past 10 years.. JMHO ... JAM


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Squidder*

To each their owm. I will use it at least for a while. I know there's more advanced stuff out there, but I'm goint to concentrate on the two that I have for now. The 155 will be magged and the suiidder will be fished as is. The 155 seems to be close to the same age give or take a few years.


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

JAM said:


> 525
> 
> what kind of distance can you get with it?
> 
> ...


I don't which reel will cast further, but it is a good reel to start casting. 

Really there are so many good reels out there and it comes down to choice. In the end find me a person that mastered the squidder tell me that it was not a good learning experience. 

Thumbing is is a bad habit? There is some degree of thumbing.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

StormCaster said:


> Thumbing is is a bad habit? There is some degree of thumbing.


Yes it is it changes your focus in the cast letting you be snappy in the cast and ultimatley limiting your cast. I'm not sure I have broke that habit.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*thumb*

Digger-You're talking about more modern reels that don't require an external force working on the spool to control the cast , right?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Ya also got to look @ it from a Rod Builder Perspective the older rods were glass rods and they were parabolic in loading and a very slow action rod. Enabling you to be able to keep up with the rod and reel speed.. Today they are all graphite rods that load and release a lot quicker putting major speed to the spool faster.. I ain't saying it can't be done but I am saying that for someone starting out it could be discouriging @ best. That reel is worth more than you think ..As always do as ya wish but one day ya might wish ya haddn't . If your thumbing a newer reel your loosing distance and ya ain't dialed in right .. Hope this helps...JAM as always just my hunble opinion....


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

JAM said:


> Ya also got to look @ it from a Rod Builder Perspective the older rods were glass rods and they were parabolic in loading and a very slow action rod. Enabling you to be able to keep up with the rod and reel speed.. Today they are all graphite rods that load and release a lot quicker putting major speed to the spool faster.. I ain't saying it can't be done but I am saying that for someone starting out it could be discouriging @ best. That reel is worth more than you think ..As always do as ya wish but one day ya might wish ya haddn't . If your thumbing a newer reel your loosing distance and ya ain't dialed in right .. Hope this helps...JAM as always just my hunble opinion....


thats the best explaination i've heard yet on why some reels should be left in the box they were found in ...
derf


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*thanks*

Jam-I appreciate, as always the opinion of someone who has more experience that I do. I will, no doubt , based on past experience, end up with a more modern reel. Right now it just isn't ion the budget. For the most part, I will be fishing with the Magged 155 and the Squidder doing boat duty, but my almost a brother in law ahd one years ago and has extolled the virtue of the squidder on many occaisions. I do want to try it for a while. 

As for value, I only know what they are going for on e-bay. tops seem to be about 40 bucks except for one with box and spool similar to mine. That was listed for 199 and i don't think it sold. 

As always...do the best with what cards you have...

thanks again


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

JAM said:


> Ya also got to look @ it from a Rod Builder Perspective the older rods were glass rods and they were parabolic in loading and a very slow action rod. Enabling you to be able to keep up with the rod and reel speed.. Today they are all graphite rods that load and release a lot quicker putting major speed to the spool faster.. I ain't saying it can't be done but I am saying that for someone starting out it could be discouriging @ best. That reel is worth more than you think ..As always do as ya wish but one day ya might wish ya haddn't . If your thumbing a newer reel your loosing distance and ya ain't dialed in right .. Hope this helps...JAM as always just my hunble opinion....


A very good pont  It is true and I have a few of those that I have built that take a while to load up. The new rods really help me distance wise on the squidder. Wished I had it earlier years ago.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

JAM thanks.
Now I learned on a JigMAster on a 11'3" rod built by Carl Overman(I'm dating my self) and with that setup I rarely needed to use my thumb except on the release and splash down and that was 30+ years ago. By the way I measured 125 yards with that setup and I rarely surpass it today. But I will break my old habits and go further.


----------

